
Google to Test Ultra-Fast Broadband - jacquesm
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704140104575057273487119574.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories
======
tokenadult
Discussion of Google blog post on same plan, from HN's front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1115169>

